# Other Pets > Birds >  Incubator test results!

## silverbill

So I built my own incubator this summer in prep for some ball python eggs. I wanted to give it a test run but didn't have the eggs yet and you can't exactly go out and buy ball python eggs. Soo I went out and bought some quail eggs. Incubator worked flawlessly and 23 days later, all 18 of my quail hatched! Look at these little guys 


They were all the regular brown in colour except for this one... I wonder what that means in quail genetics. It actually had blue eyes as well, though you can't really see in the photo. Blue eyed leucistic quail?? lol Any quail experts want to chime in?

----------

dr del (09-25-2018),PitOnTheProwl (09-27-2018),_Ronniex2_ (10-03-2018),skydnay (09-25-2018),_the_rotten1_ (09-25-2018)

----------


## skydnay

I'm no quail expert, but these little guys are the cutest!!  :Smile:

----------


## Jnksnakes

Cute! I've only ever used these as feeders but they probably make adorable pets.. they don't get very big

----------

_Ronniex2_ (10-03-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> So I built my own incubator this summer in prep for some ball python eggs. I wanted to give it a test run but didn't have the eggs yet and you can't exactly go out and buy ball python eggs. Soo I went out and bought some quail eggs. Incubator worked flawlessly and 23 days later, all 18 of my quail hatched! Look at these little guys 
> 
> 
> They were all the regular brown in colour except for this one... I wonder what that means in quail genetics. It actually had blue eyes as well, though you can't really see in the photo. Blue eyed leucistic quail?? lol Any quail experts want to chime in?


Cute.. id have to be careful..i end up keeping a feeder all the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ronniex2_ (10-03-2018)

----------


## silverbill

I sold most of them to pet homes but kept back 5, including the white one. I hear their meat is really good (as people food, not snake food) Though I just cant bring myself to to do the butchering work.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (09-26-2018),_Ronniex2_ (10-03-2018)

----------


## silverbill

Here's a photo of the white one as an adult. You can kinda see the blue eyes.

----------

_Ronniex2_ (10-03-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-14-2019)

----------


## Ronniex2

Are they going to be diner or was this just a test run lol.. i am asking for a friend ..  :Very Happy:

----------


## silverbill

> Are they going to be diner or was this just a test run lol.. i am asking for a friend ..


Theyre structly pets  :Smile:

----------


## ScalesFins&Feathers

They are very cute, fun little critters & the eggs are outstanding as well as being a great source of food for monitors. 
Your white quail is an English White or Texas A&M. Both are color variations of the Coturnix (Japanese) Quail. 
A&M University did a project to breed the perfect jumbo quail for harvest, large size & white color for a more favorable looking finished product when plucked.

I keep a mix of color variations (Standard, A&M, Italian, Tuxedo & Tibetan) which makes for some very interesting chicks.

----------

